# Red Eye Shad Crankbaits?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Since I shore fish, I was wondering if these might work from the shore? Even though they are sinking crankbaits, I know the depth can be controlled to a point.
If they would work,what colors would be best for the Akron area lakes shore fishing?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah they'll work. I prefer shad colors mostly. But sometimes those fish like something real bright and "off the wall".

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Caught this one on a Red Eye Shad on Sunday(called it a rat-l-trap, in my NE Ohio post,,, but i call them all traps).
Yeah they are great for shore fishing if you don't have a ton of weeds to deal with.(cast like a bullet)
Ive always had good luck with the tennessee shad color, or straight white, chrome/blue back. Another good thing about them is they catch other species too... Ive caught Walleye, Pike, Crappie, Channels and foul hooked BIG Shad with them(good cutbait for cats).
for stained water i'll go with fire tiger or chart smokey joe.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yes definately. i have caught many on them and other types of traps.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes they will work from shore and now is the time to toss them. Good luck.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

And burn em thru the water. You cant reel fast enough.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

One of the best baits to use right now. You can fish them at any depth and any speed, very versatile.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Orange Craw works best this time of year. --Tim


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll try to pick up a few this weekend when I get off work.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

2 biggest bass of my life came from red eye's. My go to is the translucent purple, but have caught fish on about all of them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I swear by the Strike King Red Eye Shad in the sexy shad color. 3/4 oz. I catch mondo smallies on that lure every spring.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

If you're fishing shallow water...you should check into suspending lipless cranks. I have posted about them here before...namely the Cotton Cordell models. :F


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i use to fish from shore a lot and still do to a point and a red eyed shad rattle trap is always tied on, if your fishing real shallow with weeds just raise the rod tip. they almost always get bass and i mainly fish sexy shad and a translucent brown one.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

So far it's the only thing I have landed any bass on this year.


----------

